# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Парашурама, и адвайта ("я - бог"). Очень страшные мысли

## Екатерина Мирная

Была как-то в псих-больнице, не суть почему. 
А сейчас (редко, но иногда бывает, и это суицидально страшно), такая мысль какая-то страшная возникает, что "я - бог".
И всё бы ничего. Но когда я узнала историю о Парашураме, мне стало очень жутко.
Он убил свою мать, а потом воскресил...

И вот эта мысль "убить мать" и что-то в этом роде просто возникает вообще не в тему, не там где нужно, и вообще, совсем ни к чему, тогда когда это настолько страшно, что как-будто ещё чуть-чуть - и это может произойти... :-(  :cry:   :cray: 

Я конечно не намерена никого никогда убивать. Но эта мысль о Парашураме меня просто убила...
Думала пойти к психиатру, но наверное не нужно, а то опять закроют, будут мясом кормить...
Кстати, мясоедение, то есть убийство коров - это что-то типа убийства матери? Как люди так живут - массово уничтожают своих матерей-коров? Кушают их...?

История про Парашураму просто поламала мне мозг. Где-то есть авторитетная история о Нём, чтобы в этом разобраться, и точно никогда больше не хотеть стать Богом (Брахмой, как это было в первых наших жизнях)

Выглядит это как-то так, типа... Вот на кухне что-то готовлю кушать. Задаю себе вопрос: "что теперь?"...
И, ни с того ни с сего, опять этот Парашурама лезет в голову, и бац фраза - "убить мать"...

Просто ужас! кошмар...

Аж не рада что узнала эту историю о нём. И ещё не понятно почему Ему поклоняются, как метод в астрологии, если подгоредла Венера (у меня именно такой случай)...
Я ногда в таких случаях молюсь вроде "Кришна, Кришна, ракша мам, Кришна Кришна пахи мам",
или "Господи помилуй". Или даже, чтобы точно разотождествить себя с Парашурамой (ох уж эта адвайта из моего прошлого, это кошмар...) - то повторяю "Ом Парашурама намаха"... пусть Парашурама сам разберётся за меня, а не то что какой-то демон вселяет мысль чтобы я убила, тьфу-тьфу, кого-то там  :cray:  :cry:

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, дорогая Екатерина.
Примите мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Приношу свои извинения за задержку с ответом, только на днях вернулась из поездки в Дхаму.Теперь ближайщие полгода никаких поездок не предполагается) Поэтому сегодня-завтра ознакомлюсь с Вашим вопросом более детально и глубоко. 
Спасибо Вам за такую возможность.

С уважением, 
Ваша слуга
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, дорогая Екатерина.
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Я ознакомилась с Вашим вопросом, и меня тронула Ваша искренность и открытость. Ваша позиция внушает уважение. Надеюсь, Господь поможет Вам успешно пройти этот непростой этап Вашей жизни. 

Чтож, если Вы задали такой формат нашего общения, я тоже постараюсь быть предельно открытой с Вами. 
Дорогая Екатерина, если честно, я не совсем поняла, в чем именно был Ваш запрос, что именно Вы бы хотели узнать, чем я могла бы Вам помочь? Хотя я услышала в Вашем послании и конкретный вопрос:
*"Где-то есть авторитетная история о Нём, чтобы в этом разобраться"* 

Мой ответ:
Скажите, а через какой источник Вы узнали об этой истории?
Потому что самым авторитетным является Шримад Бхагаватам (9 песнь, 16 глава), и лучше - с комментариями Шрилы Прабхупады. 

*ТЕКСТ 6
*рамах санчодитах питра
бхратриин матра сахавадхит
прабхава-джно мунех самйак
самадхес тапасаш ча сах

рамах — Парашурама; санчодитах — побуждаемый (убить мать и братьев); питра — отцом; бхратриин — братьев; матра саха — вместе с матерью; авадхит — убил; прабхава-джнах — знающий могущество; мунех — великого мудреца; самйак — полностью; самадхех — благодаря медитации; тапасах — благодаря аскезе; ча — также; сах — он.

Тогда Джамадагни велел своему младшему сыну, Парашураме, убить своих братьев, нарушивших волю отца, и мать, которая в мыслях изменила мужу. Зная какое могущество его отец обрел благодаря медитации и аскезе, Господь Парашурама немедленно убил мать и братьев.

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Слово прабхава-джнах очень важно. Парашурама, зная, насколько могуществен его отец, согласился исполнить его волю. Парашурама рассудил, что, ослушавшись отца, он навлечет на себя его проклятие, а выполнив его указание, он успокоит его. Когда отец будет им доволен, он попросит его вернуть к жизни мать и братьев. Парашурама не сомневался в том, что это возможно, и только потому согласился убить их.*

То есть, как обьясняет Шрила Прабхупада, Шри Парашурама согласился на это, только потому что знал, что с его близкими ничего на самом деле не случится. И в этой лиле, как и во множестве других, Господь достигает многих целей. Он Тот, кто всегда желает нам блага. Поэтому, хотя мы можем этого и не знать, и не видеть, но даже убивая, он дарует освобождение. А так же преподает миру множество уроков. 
Помните, как Камса мучал Деваки и убил шестерых ее сыновей? Казалось бы ужасное злодеяние. Но на самом деле Господь устроил так, что бы спасти эти души. Они были прокляты родиться в теле обычных людей, хотя были полубогами. И кто знает, когда бы они вернулись обратно. Но убив их сразу после рождения, Камса, сам того не ведая, помог им вернуться домой. 

В этом разница между тем, когда убивает Господь, и когда убивает обычное живое существо. Господь все делает так, что это помогает дживе очиститься и стать ближе к Нему.
Это что касается вашего вопроса об источнике. Надеюсь, что-нибудь из этого Вам откликнется.

А что касается остального Вашего послания, скажу одно.. мысль, что "я-бог", к сожалению, не такая исключительно редкая для этого материального мира. Она - само его естество. Поэтому все мы здесь. 
Мысли причинить кому-то боль, быть первым, быть лучшим, быть богом стали нормой для многих и многих живых существ. Но в чем я вижу разительное отличие Вас от этих людей, в том, что Вы видите эти мысли в себе, не пытаетесь их завуалировать и оправдать, а искренне ищите выход из этого умонастроения. Ваша молитва "Кришна хе" говорит о том, что Вы хотите обрести преданность Ему. И в этом Ваша величайшая удача. Ваше послание это доказательство того, что Вы очень и очень дороги Господу. А если Он решил помогать Вам, то поверьте, все будет хорошо. Не важно какие у нас были прошлые жизни. Конечно, они влияют на наши привычки, на нашу решимость, но милость Господа и общение со святыми людьми способна нейтрализовать любые гороскопы, какими бы они тяжелыми не были. И тому есть множество доказательств.

Поэтому просто продолжайте развивать свое доверие Богу, следовать практике Бхакти под руководством старших, и Вы все преодолеете.
А мысли "я бог" еще возможно долго будут с вами. И со мной. Явно или не явно. 
Но у нас всегда есть и будет выбор: согласиться и следовать этому голосу или выбирать другую дорогу.

Это то, что мне захотелось написать Вам в ответ на Ваше послание. Возможно, я не удовлетворила Ваш запрос, но если Вы сможете написать более конкретно, в чем он, я постараюсь это сделать. Что же касается положения Господа Парашурамы, то надеюсь, Его мотивы для Вас раскрылись хоть немного, но глубже.

Спасибо, что позволили мне соприкоснуться с Вами и Вашей историей. Еще раз хочу отметить, что так честно открывать свое сердце может лишь очень смелый и сильный человек. Уверена, что Вы находитесь под опекой Господа, и благодаря Ему, Вы сможете преодолеть любые трудности!

С уважением,
Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> И в этой лиле, как и во множестве других, Господь достигает многих целей. Он Тот, кто всегда желает нам блага. Поэтому, хотя мы можем этого и не знать, и не видеть, но даже убивая, он дарует освобождение. А так же преподает миру множество уроков.
> Помните, как Камса мучал Деваки и убил шестерых ее сыновей? Казалось бы ужасное злодеяние. Но на самом деле Господь устроил так, что бы спасти эти души. Они были прокляты родиться в теле обычных людей, хотя были полубогами. И кто знает, когда бы они вернулись обратно. Но убив их сразу после рождения, Камса, сам того не ведая, помог им вернуться домой.


насколько мне известно, одно дело - когда убивает Господь, и совсем другое - когда убивает какой-то демон (Равана, Камса и т д). Не совсем понятна аналогия, в чём благо когда убивают демоны?

и что касается проклятия 6 детей Деваки... Есть ли какие-то факты о прошлой или прошлых жизнях матери Парашурамы? Кем она была? Может быть это тоже её такая угра-карма какая-то с прошлых жизней, какое-то оскорбление в прошлом и т д? Что Сам Господь должен был её убить (и дать освобождение - воскресить)?

То, что Господь знал, что её возможно воскресить, конечно же - очень важный пункт. Есть ли какая-то аналогия с тем, что в шастрах пишется, что раньше браманы могли "убивать" то есть приносить в жертву коров, и они не умирали, но получали вследствии лучшее перерождение? то есть это было при помощи мантр вроде... заслужила ли мать Парашурамы такого? неужели это был такой серьезный проступок?

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Екатерина, здравствуйте!
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны и поздравления с прошедшими праздниками Нового года и Рождества!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Несколько дней размышляла над Вашим вопросом. Спасибо, что продолжаете разбираться в данной теме.
Конечно, разница между живыми существами и Господом существенная, и "блага" от наших грехов врядли много. Но в данном случае это были непосредственные Лилы Верховного Господа. Поэтому, даже когда действуют демоны, Господь устраивает все так, чтобы все сложилось по Его плану.

Это очень глубокий вопрос, глубокая тема.. но на самом деле она является фундаментальной. Если человек, преданный, поймет ее, поймет смысл явления и ухода Господа, он больше никогда не вернется в материальный мир. Поэтому, я очень благодарна Вам за Ваш интерес и поиск. Возможно, я не смогу раскрыть Вам все с философской точки зрения (так как у меня нет достаточной квалификации для этого,ведь я не знаток бхакти-шастр, я, по большей части, отвечаю на вопросы, касаемые ведической психологии), но если Вы продолжите искать ответы на свои вопросы, я уверена, Вы обязательно найдете их, по милости Гуру и Кришны!

Но все-таки,я попробую сказать что-то в ответ на Ваши вопросы. Буду надеяться, что они будут Вам полезны.
Итак, если я правильно услышала Ваш запрос, то Вы пытаетесь понять, является ли наш мир справедливым.
Возможно, я ошибаюсь, так как формат письменной речи порой не позволяет хорошо понять, что именно имеет ввиду собеседник. Но это то, что я услышала в Ваших вопросах. Дети Деваки, мама Господа Парашурамы.. почему именно так, а не иначе? Заслужили ли они этого «наказания»?

Как я уже написала выше, я не знаток Шастр, поэтому прошлое матери Шри Парушурамы мне не известно. Возможно, старшие Вайшнавы смогут Вам в этом помочь. Я же в описании Шримад Бхагаватам подобного не встречала. Однако, скажу точно, что Господь это – Лучший Друг каждого. Каждого. Который любит сильнее миллионов матерей. 
_«В этом разница между тем, когда убивает Господь, и когда убивает обычное живое существо. Господь все делает так, что это помогает дживе очиститься и стать ближе к Нему»._ 
Это то, что я писала в предыдущем ответе. Даже волос не упадет без Его воли. Значит, чтобы не случилось с нами или кем-либо еще, в этом есть Его план. Он ведет каждого таким путем, чтобы дать нам шанс выбраться из материальной обусловленности и рабства. Дать шанс научится выбирать Его. Притом, выбирать Добровольно. Иногда, чтобы ребенок осознал нечто важное, любящий отец может сделать вид, что наказывает его. Бывает, что обстоятельства вокруг нас складываются совершенно неблагоприятным образом. Как нам кажется. Но всегда, абсолютно всегда, эти ситуации лишь возможности для нашего роста. Для нашего блага. 
И если мы научимся не просто в теории знать, что «Кришна контролирующий, наслаждающийся и Друг всех живых существ», а сможем через эту призму по-настоящему посмотреть на себя, на мир вокруг, читать шастры, слушать Его лилы, я просто уверена, все встанет на свои места. 

Это называется доверием. 
Богу.
И оно является тем самым фундаментом, необходимым для нашей духовной жизни и преданного служения.  
По сути, вся наша жизнь это и есть развитие доверия Богу. 

И поэтому Ваши вопросы очень актуальны и разумны. Разобраться «почему все происходит так, а не иначе». Почему Господь поступает таким образом. Что движет Им. И, в конце концов, справедлив ли Он? Справедлив ли мир, сотворенный Им?
Духовная практика это не слепая вера. 

Я искренне желаю Вам удачи в поиске ответов на Ваши вопросы!! Думаю, Враджендра Кумар прабху может знать тонкости этих лил: кем была мать Шри Парашурамы в прошлой жизни и за какой проступок ей пришлось пережить все это. 
Я лишь поделилась, как я понимаю сам принцип. 

Но все же, прошу, попробуйте, еще раз взглянуть на эту лилу Парашурамы с позиции..полного доверия. Просто ради эксперимента. Минут на пять. Как будто бы, Он тот, кто желает только добра и знает наше прошлое, настоящее и будущее, знает все потаенные мысли и мотивы наших сердец, и Своими действиями Он несет только благо, даже если мы абсолютно не понимает Его поступков. Просто довериться. 

*"Я не знаю почему Ты сделал это, мой дорогой Господь, совершенно не понимаю, но я точно знаю, что Ты сделал все продуманно, ради нашего блага! Я в это верю. Я верю Тебе". 
*

Попробуйте остановиться, и соприкоснуться с этим настроением в Вашем сердце. Даже если это просто будет Вашей "ролью". Как в кино. Побудте с этим. Что Вы чувствуете?.. Прислушайтесь к себе. И потом снова прочитайте историю о Парашураме. Глядя на Него и Его лилы через призму этой "роли". Уверена, что Вы обретете удивительный опыт. 

Пожалуй, на этом все.

С уважением,
Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------

